# Raised panel, narrow doors



## amalgamator (Nov 11, 2009)

In my kitchen plan I may need to make cabinets and doors as small as 9 inches wide. Wouldn't that limit the width of raised panel bit I can use? I'd like to make all the doors uniform looking. Any suggestions as to width preference for these bits for tight places?


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

You can make a raised panel door any size you want, there are even bit sets for thinner stock. If you are using a arch set, and it doesn't go small enough; you can make your own template just shrink down the radius. I've made arch templates to do doors that the arch is 24" wide on one of my projects.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Often for a narrower door you make the stile and/or rail narrower than your other ones. For my kitchen the regular stiles and rails were 2 1/4" wide. Because I had a bank of drawers, for them, the stiles I left at 2 1/4" wide and made the rails 1 1/4" wide. They line up top to bottom, so the stiles in the whole kitchen are the same. Do a search if you want to see, I have photos here somewhere, called Julie's kitchen, I think.

~Julie~
Send another message if you need more details, I may not have explained it well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Don 

The normal is 2 7/16" to 2 1/2" for the door (frame) parts but you can make them 1" wide also,you just need a place to hang the hinges on the norm..

You can make the panels as small as 2" x 2 1/2" if you need to..

Here's a link to a dvd video that will show you how to make them safe and easy and a link to the router bits that you will need to do that...

Mini Raised Panels Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Junior Cove Raised Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


Here's a small tip...use wider stock put the router bit profile in place on both side and the ends of the door parts then rip the stock to the size you want them to be..you can make them as narrow as 1/2" wide if you want and as thin as 3/8" thick ,,for small boxes or clock cabinet parts..

=========





amalgamator said:


> In my kitchen plan I may need to make cabinets and doors as small as 9 inches wide. Wouldn't that limit the width of raised panel bit I can use? I'd like to make all the doors uniform looking. Any suggestions as to width preference for these bits for tight places?


----------

